# how to do a macros on a mac using word 2011.



## lynnmct (May 28, 2011)

Can anyone please help me do a macro on a macbook. I am using Word for Mac 2011. I have a mac OS X 10.6.7. using snow leopard.

Many thanks
Lynn


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you looked in the help files, or on the Office for Mac website?


----------

